# First time dress



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

I found a patern online and free drawed it on newspaper since I had no more ink in printer. I have never made any type of clothes and don't have a sewing machine LOL so I had this matterial that I thought I would use for a background well decided it would be better as a dress for Cali. Then went and got ribbon and added a bit of color. Ok I don't think this is her color but it is what I had 
































what do you think? I need a sewing machine now LOL.. Cali is leaving it on almost like she doesn't feel it on which is good..


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

It looks beautiful. Great job. 

How did you hold the pieces together if you didn't have a sewing machine? Did you use glue?


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

no I used velcro and cut them to size (you mean around neck and chest right?)


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

TripleAChihuahuas said:


> no I used velcro and cut them to size (you mean around neck and chest right?)


How did you attach the ribbon on the dress and the gathered skirt piece to the top part of the dress that goes around the neck? You didn't hand sew it did you? 

If you're this good without any experience or a machine, then you'll be great at sewing.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

I cut the ribbon and folded it put pins to hold in place and then sew bottom of ribbon to dress in the middle. I made a top and sewed inside out and left open middle bottom top for the skirt then turn it in same for bottom sewed top and skirt together and sewed ribon on then attach velcro it was a simple dress nothing fancy. 
here is the link I used: http://www.hgtv.com/crafting/dog-dress-with-pattern/index.html
but did it free handed no sewing machine


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

I like it, its very well made. It looks great on Cali.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

miasowner said:


> I like it, its very well made. It looks great on Cali.


Thank you so much, I didn't think this pattern would go with her but after adding the ribbon I liked it more. 
now I need to learn how to make bows
I think I want to make the skirt more square next time too.


----------



## qtchi (Jun 19, 2010)

I've seen that pattern. I haven't tried it yet. 

It's great that you made that dress with hand sewing. It was just hard for me to believe that you had never sewn anything because it came out very nice.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

qtchi said:


> I've seen that pattern. I haven't tried it yet.
> 
> It's great that you made that dress with hand sewing. It was just hard for me to believe that you had never sewn anything because it came out very nice.


Thank you! well I have never sewn anthing to make something out of it I learned years ago how to sew like buttons and things like that and did embroidery when I was a teen so this is/was very new to me but I pick up quicky I think I am going to be clueless when I get a sewing machine LOL


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Well done its pretty! Lovely colours


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Well done its pretty! Lovely colours


Thank you I made this one today


----------

